# Found!!!



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

I found a bag of decoys in the parking lot of the kaysville marsh. If they are yours or you know who is the owner, send me a pm and I'll get them back to you.


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

Timbo,

Glad to see there are still honest people out there, the owner will be glad to get them back, thanks.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hey, good on ya man! did you find the owner?

i have a few buddys that hunt that area alot...i'll ask around.


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

hmmm Timbo they sound kinda like mine....... I bet I can give a good description...... just kiddin man.


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

summit72 said:


> hmmm Timbo they sound kinda like mine....... I bet I can give a good description...... just kiddin man.


I might just give them to you if you'd take me goose hunting!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

were they in a black bag containing mostly flambeau mallards???


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> were they in a black bag containing mostly flambeau mallards???


although a popular setup not the ones


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

just wondering if someone had a epiphany of morality...someone found mine hidden away in the bag and thought that meant for them to take them home...guess not!


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

TIMBO said:


> summit72 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm Timbo they sound kinda like mine....... I bet I can give a good description...... just kiddin man.
> ...


 You know you are welcome to come with if you can get up here.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I wanna go goose hunting! I haven't shot a goose in like 6 years!


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah I'm working on that!!!


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

yup


----------

